# One Big Happy *&^% Family



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Hi all. Just wondering how to support my girls who are 3 and 9 through the upheaval that is their father's life. He got his 22 year-old affair partner pregnant, now they're getting married. He's 40. Anyway, the girls are starting to act out at my house and the 9 year-old is really taking it hard. I'm at a loss as to how to help them. Especially since I'm not too thrilled myself.  Of course, I haven't told the girls that. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I am wondering if you thought of taking them to counseling (play therapy) in specific. It will be a good way for them to talk to someone that they won't worry about hurting their feelings. 

Getting those feelings out and expressed is important. 

Of course, you may want to get some support if you don't already have it!


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

I've wondered about counseling. I don't know how to approach talking with them myself. I wish I could just get over it. That might help the girls get over it, if that makes any sense. I don't tell them how I'm feeling, but they may sense it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I would really recommend play therapy. It really helped my kids and me understand eachother and how to react and deal with things in a manner that is good for me.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

